# Barton Lake - Montpelier



## Lakota55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Been having a great time with 15 to 17" bass recently. After this last front, the lockjaw set in. Got a couple bass and a small Pike and lost a nice Pike (due to him breaking my lure) this morning.
Been hitting on 7 1/2 to 10" worms around the points and in the shallows. Fish still holding 8 to 14' and water temp was 74*.
Would like to know who spilled the oil in the water at the boat ramp! What a mess.
Well if anyone is interested in fishing Barton, I will keep you posted on the conditions. I fish there religiously every sat and sun at 6am to 12 noon. Been a great lake to fish in. The points are you're best bet and throw right onto shore and drag it in, then hold on....most of the time.
Happy fishing!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I fish there for the rainbows. I have not done very well for any other type of fish there. I could never find out when the gills was biting and I could not find the crappies this spring either. I don't have a boat so that could be the problem.......Matt


----------



## Lakota55 (Apr 29, 2011)

The DNR stocks trout into McKarns, the bigger of the two lakes. Barton is the lake on the northside before you get to the bridge. There are a couple good bluegill holes. Since it flooded out twice this year, a lot of the fish went into the river.
I have caught only 4 pike this year compared to 3 to 5 a day last year (wknds only). Bass are plentiful in the 15 to 17" range.
Barton is a lot easier to walk around than McKarns. If you park b4 the bridge on the right, walk to the west side past the 1st bay and that point is good fishing. If you continue around to the north, the next bay has the gills!
Good luck!


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I fly fished there a couple of times and caught some decent bass. Usually, I hit the river though. I get lots of rock bass and some smallies up that way.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Is there any size to the gills that you catch there......Matt


----------



## Lakota55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Last weekend was the pits at Barton. Weather locked jawed the bass. Caught 2 pike in the shallows at 28 and 33". In the freezer! The bigger pike should be moving into the shallows this week as the cold nights has dropped the water temp. Usually find them in 3 to 8' on the east side of the lake. I use extremely bright lures and they love them. Wish I could have caught the follower...he was over 40". Well, we'll see what happens this weekend!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

How has the fishing been at Barton Lake this past week. Has the gills and crappies been hitting. I was thinking about heading over there this Saturday to see if anything is biting. Maybe I will see some of you guys there......Matt


----------



## Lakota55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Last wekend only 3 small bass. Felt like the fish were running from me. Saw some schooling fish sunday but not hitting lures. Hopefully this am(9-24), I will have some luck. Finder has been showing lots of fish 14' and temp was 67*. Off the points is where I'm finding the fish. Will let you know how it goes this morning.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Has the fishing picked up any. I was wanting to get out this weekend but coming down with a bad cough and sore throat....


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

mlayers said:


> Has the fishing picked up any. I was wanting to get out this weekend but coming down with a bad cough and sore throat....



Take two aspirins and call me on Monday.

Jim


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Is the crappie and gills been bite here yet....


----------



## lunker43612 (Nov 23, 2011)

where is barton lake. i fish nettle lunker 43612


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

County road J between 10 and 8.5 north side


----------

